# 24th Slingshot - ClickA



## BeMahoney (Jan 26, 2014)

Now it´s finished.. and I really fell hard...

although I showed it at the Canned-Shooter-Thread,

some might like to see more pictures of this prototype..







,














,








I´m happy like a child on christmas !







,














,








I hope you like it too!

kind regards,

Be


----------



## BeMahoney (Jan 26, 2014)

Hey everyone,

I´ve just finished ClickA - and I´m taking a little pride in it.
I built it to rock the "other place" a bit - and of course because
I found that challenge literally challenging - fitting a shooter into a
mint box is a nice thing to figure out.

I started with the question of how to attach the handle
to the fork in an elegant way, to make it a high quality shooter
that would fit into that box.. and into my hand..

The solution was rather simple:







,








A little spring taken from one of those lighters with piezo-ignition,
and two little steelballs from a 608ZZ ball bearing.

The core - 6mm of a rather stiff aluminum-alloy, laminated between
two layers of thick paper and covered with rather soft 2mm aluminum.







,








Some possible variations thought through,







,








I decided to cold-forge brass pins (rivets actually - no glue was used
to implement them), because I wanted to make it a top-slot shooter.

This was one night´s result:









I knew I would fall in love with this shooter..


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

This thing oozes awesome sauce! Well done mate!


----------



## BeMahoney (Jan 26, 2014)

I have no idea why my first post is now #2..??

..weird.. (can this be corrected?)


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Very cool, Be !!!!! :wub:


----------



## BeMahoney (Jan 26, 2014)




----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

That is pretty clever designing Be! Way to go!


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

so cool ! you really rock

cheers


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Great engineering. But even greater craftsmanship... We have some geniuses here on this forum, and you're one of them, Bee-Man.

....I wonder if Charles had any idea of the awesomeness some of the solutions to his challenge would elicit?


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

So cool. It's a slingshot that Agent 007, James Bond, would use.

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

I never realized until this morning that you made your own spring ball plungers for this slingshot. very clever! have you ever seen this type? http://www.mcmaster.com/#detent-springs/=vqhkb9 Just drill and tap a hole and screw them in place. Then you can adjust the spring tenision?

You sling is an amazing work of art!  Very nice! 

Live Long and Prosper


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

Awesome work!

Really love the clicking mechanism!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

BE, excellent craftsmanship! We've seen some really awesome slingshots lately and this is right up there with the best of em'  NICE WORK!!!!!!

(also, because you posted this in Charles' competition towards the end of January, it qualifies to be nominated for SOTM running right now... and someone may have nominated it  )


----------



## Poiema (Jul 21, 2014)

Amazing concept and beautiful craftsmanship. You have a touch of *Macgyver* going on with that *spring and lighter*. VERY resourceful. Hey, we just might need to take away all of your duct tape and Swiss Army knife as well, Double Agent Be. You are dangerous. *LOVE** it**! *Keep rockin' on.

Oh, and those cold-forge* brass rivets* are the bomb! No glue. THAT is really exciting stuff right there!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

BeMahoney said:


> I have no idea why my first post is now #2..??
> 
> ..weird.. (can this be corrected?)


Sorry Be ... I do not know how to switch them.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## BeMahoney (Jan 26, 2014)

.


----------



## BeMahoney (Jan 26, 2014)

.


----------



## BeMahoney (Jan 26, 2014)

.


----------



## Poiema (Jul 21, 2014)

BeMahoney said:


> Amazing concept and beautiful craftsmanship. You have a touch of *Macgyver* going on with that *spring and lighter*. VERY resourceful. Hey, we just might need to take away all of your duct tape and Swiss Army knife as well, Double Agent Be. You are dangerous. *LOVE** it**! *Keep rockin' on.
> 
> Oh, and those cold-forge* brass rivets* are the bomb! No glue. THAT is really exciting stuff right there!
> 
> ...


JUST a wild guess&#8230; MacGyver. If I'm right, I better get a prize. LOL.


----------



## BeMahoney (Jan 26, 2014)

Dayhiker said:


> Great engineering. But even greater craftsmanship... We have some geniuses here on this forum, and you're one of them, Bee-Man.
> 
> ....I wonder if Charles had any idea of the awesomeness some of the solutions to his challenge would elicit?


 Did you really want to make me cry? - WoW! you struck me!



devils son in law said:


> Very cool, Be !!!!! :wub:


thanks, a lot



ChapmanHands said:


> That is pretty clever designing Be! Way to go!


thanks°!



leon13 said:


> so cool ! you really rock
> 
> cheers


Danke Dir!



mr. green said:


> So cool. It's a slingshot that Agent 007, James Bond, would use.
> 
> Thank you for sharing.


 



Can-Opener said:


> I never realized until this morning that you made your own spring ball plungers for this slingshot. very clever! have you ever seen this type? http://www.mcmaster.com/#detent-springs/=vqhkb9 Just drill and tap a hole and screw them in place. Then you can adjust the spring tenision?
> 
> You sling is an amazing work of art! Very nice!
> 
> Live Long and Prosper


Thanks Randy! - luckily the tension is just right (yes, I had to stretch the spring a bit..  )



carboncopy said:


> Awesome work!
> 
> Really love the clicking mechanism!


thank you!



Btoon84 said:


> BE, excellent craftsmanship! We've seen some really awesome slingshots lately and this is right up there with the best of em'  NICE WORK!!!!!!
> 
> (also, because you posted this in Charles' competition towards the end of January, it qualifies to be nominated for SOTM running right now... and someone may have nominated it  )


  thanks to that person - in case... 



Poiema said:


> Amazing concept and beautiful craftsmanship. You have a touch of *Macgyver* going on with that *spring and lighter*. VERY resourceful. Hey, we just might need to take away all of your duct tape and Swiss Army knife as well, Double Agent Be. You are dangerous. *LOVE** it**! *Keep rockin' on.
> 
> Oh, and those cold-forge* brass rivets* are the bomb! No glue. THAT is really exciting stuff right there!


guess what my nick at school was..

words like a sunlight!  Thank you

*"Sorry Be ... I do not know how to switch them.

Cheers ... Charles*"

And Charles: Let me thank YOU - for what you do and did here, for being helpful every time Be doesn´t get it! Thanks!

kind regards to all of you!

Be (who now dared to explore the "multi quote" button  )


----------



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

Awesome, awesome, awesome, my friend! That's what I call exceptional craftsmanship!

Time for the next meet, I guess  Man, I'm looking forward to see this beauty in real life!

I hope to see you soon!

Btw: Did I say that this shooter is awesome?


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

This is outta this world Be. Truly wonderful engineering and craftsmanship. Stunning to say the least


----------



## BeMahoney (Jan 26, 2014)

flicks said:


> Awesome, awesome, awesome, my friend! That's what I call exceptional craftsmanship!
> 
> Time for the next meet, I guess  Man, I'm looking forward to see this beauty in real life!
> 
> ...





DougDynasty said:


> This is outta this world Be. Truly wonderful engineering and craftsmanship. Stunning to say the least


Thanks to both of you! - praise of two skilled craftsmen like you does me good! 

Thank you!


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

hey Be,

huge envy at how well you worked that aluminum. what do you use to shape it? I've discovered how awful it is to cut up 1/4" aluminum with a bandsaw but I'd really like to do more aluminum work. can you walk us through your tools and steps, if you have a minute?


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Mahoney is Rockin that take down! Awesome engineering and just an all around great build!


----------



## LBH2 (Jul 20, 2013)

Ahhhh&#8230;&#8230;.german engineering&#8230;&#8230;.awesome craftsmanship Be&#8230;&#8230;..LBH2


----------



## Susi (Mar 3, 2013)

That is one clean machining job amigo. You pave set the ball bearings (that's what we call that method in setting diamonds in the jewelry trade) making you another "jeweler of slingshots" on this forum. And you ended up with a full size slingshot more or less instead of a mouse model. ..that to me is the essence of the Altoid competition...to not compromise size so much as to make a functional accurate shooting SS that somehow fits one way or the other in an Altoids tin. If you don't win something in this competition frankly the judges would be unappreciative of skill and invention. This model ought to sell as well...excellent prototype. You must have worked for Mauser, Walther or FN!

I might add that machining out a square cornered hole is not something to take lightly for those who don't know machining skills. A round hole is easy but a square cornered one isn't. Lots of fine gun smithing file work I'd say or a really sophisticated laser machine.


----------



## Yago (Mar 29, 2013)

very nicen foldable one,really like this desing slingshot but foldable is supperb

ignition...so you are automotive mechanical ,aren`t you??


----------



## Susi (Mar 3, 2013)

I think I know how you made the rectangular hole. I didn't notice the brass rivets before sanded flush, a slightly different color than the frame...so laminates of aluminumand, the middle laminate has a notch in it where the hole is. The other two thinner laminates cover the notch to make a rectangular hole. Fantastic work and yes the ergo you built in for thumb and forefinger is nice too...an all around great project!! And the "click" indentations inside the hole to accept the ball bearings are a study in precision alignment. You are genius grade.

Best to call you the catapult smith. Really, I think this is definitely sellable as a production item...many hours in the making so it would command a healthy price to someone who appreciates all that careful precision work !! Next, one made of stainless?

I bet you will carry this baby with you almost everywhere you go...and the bands/pouch set up?


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Stunning buddy!


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

MY HEART, It does Flicker!!! When I see the "Clicka"!!!!! What a beauty!!Whooowhooo!! Love it BE!!


----------



## hainfelder (Oct 19, 2014)

really looking forward to see it ...


----------



## Davidka (Jun 8, 2013)

Very clever idea and very nicely done. Well worthy of its title.


----------



## Blacksmith420 (Nov 6, 2014)

Wow I don't even know what to say but that's freaking awesome

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

